

IOS 7 adoption over 87%, Android KitKat 5% - jimdotrose
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/07/apple-puts-ios-7-adoption-at-87-as-ios-6-and-older-fade-to-black/

======
amits89
Just wait for High-end device like Samsung Galaxy S5, HTC One M8 and Sony
Xperia Z2. Apple forces iOS user to upgrade to latest OS because most of the
apps in the Apple store will not work if your iPhone or iPad is not updated
with the latest version of Android.

------
toconnor
This seems to be by design. iOS practically forces every update on you whereas
you have to really go out of your way to update Android.

